

The Effect of the iPad on PC and Netbook Sales - DavidBishop
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110113/ap_on_hi_te/us_pc_sales

======
brudgers
The article could easily have been titled "Analysts Predictions Wrong: Blame
iPad" and still drawn hits because it contains "iPad."

